# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تهنئة حارة  بمناسبة  حلول  عيد الفطر المبارك

## امير الصمت

الصلاة والسلام علي أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه أجمعين  وبعد .     اخوانى اخوتى اسرة المنتدى المغربى المحمول 
بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك
يسرني بهذه المناسبة الكريمة أن اتقدم لكم باسمي واسم إدارة المنتدى المغربى للمحمول  
بأصدق المشاعر وأطيب التهانى وخالص الدعاء . الى جميع أعضاء وزوار المنتدى.    
أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
وأسال الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وأن يغفر لنا  داعيًا الله تعالى أن يعيده على جميع الامة الاسلامية  بالخير والصحة والعافية.  
تحياتى للجميع.

----------


## mohamed73

الله ايديم المحبة والصداقة

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

كل عام وانتم بخير  
والامة العربية 
كلها 
بخير واستقرار

----------


## yassin55

كل عام وانتم بخير    والامة العربية بخير اعادهو الله علينا بى اليمن والبركات

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

كل عام والامة الأسلامية بخير

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك  اخي على هذه البادرة الطيبة
كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بالف خير

----------


## hamza06

_كل عام وانتم بخير  
والامة العربية  
بخير وأمان_

----------


## hassan riach

كل عام والامة الأسلامية بخير

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مناسبة  العيــــد أحب أهديكــــــم أجمــــــــل باقــــــــة ورد في  الوجــــــود ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ جذوعـهــــــا ♥♥لا اله الا الله♥♥ غصونهـــــــا  ♥♥محمــــد رسول الله♥♥ ثمارهــــا ♥♥سبحان الله♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥  اوراقهــــــــا ♥♥الحمد لله♥♥ عروقهـــــــا ♥♥الله اكبــــر♥♥  ظلهــــــــا ♥♥الخلود♥♥ مسكنهــــا ♥♥الياقوت♥♥ و ♥♥المرجــــان♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥  ♥♥ جعلهـــــــا الله من نصيبكم وكل عام وانتم بخيـــــــــر*

----------


## ameerl

*كل عام والامة الاسلامية والعربية
بالف الف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك متمنين للجميع الصحة والعافية وأن يعيد الله عليكم هذه الأيام 
المباركة باليمن والخير والبركات       *

----------


## salinas

كل عام وانتم بخير    والامة العربية   كلها   بخير واستقرار

----------


## seffari

كل عام وانتم بخير    والامة العربية بخير

----------


## ighdriss

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## king of royal

الله ايديم المحبة والصداقة

----------

